# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zdjęcie rtg dziwna plama

## michał123

Witam dziś odebrałem zdjęcie rtg lecz zastanawia mnie ta czarna plama widoczna za zjęciu co to może być? Zdjęcie robione z powodu bólu kręgosłupa.

  zdjęcie rtg.jpg

bardzo proszę o odpowiedz.

dodam jeszcze że , choruję na wątrobe.  zrobiono mi dwa zdjęcia jedno z boku a drugie z tyłu na obydwu tych zdjęciach ta plama jest. mniej wiecej w tym samym miejscu


może ktos wie gdzie jak nie tu mógł bym się zwrócić ...?

----------

